# The old MDC Police



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Just a concept car,came out nice


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Nice Buddy! The real challenge would be a charger or explorer since our vaunted crown vics are gone!


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Thank you,they don't make the explorer yet


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice job, but the blue stripe is too narrow and the Metropolitan wasn't as white.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

They were the sharpest cars on the road for a while, to bad thier bosses were not so sharp and needed "help" to pass the tests. That scandal killed the MDCPD.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

It's no mystery. Someone wanted more power and the Mets were always seen as rivals (recall how much the central artery was a bone of contention?). It was sad that the guys on the ground overall were all happy but some of the higher ups were jealous, territorial children who just wouldn't allow another statewide agency (or TWO) to patrol THEIR state. Bill Weld played right into their hands and being a Republican only saw that money MIGHT be saved...which I don't believe ever really happened, by merging all three.

My mind was, if you want to merge all of THEM, why are the UMass Police, the Environmental Police, the Department of Mental Health Police and Transit Police all merged as well into that bigger agency. They're all state wide. Plus the Dept. of Mental Retardation, the Dept. of Public Health, MassPort, Fernald School, Mass Hospital School, all these police agencies are STATE agencies. Let's put 'em all in the same uniform! Let's save DOZENS of bucks.

P.S. I'm a Republican like Bill Weld, but I'm also a realist and a union man. He wasn't both...or a union man at all.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

said it before, will say it again.

i miss the Mets  

never got a hard time from those guys. if you were a local kid they would tell you to head home.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Ahhh the MDC or as we used to call them Seagull Census Bureau or Squirrel Chasers


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

*M*ore
*D*onuts and
*C*offee

In all seriousness, The Mets will always have a special place in my heart. My old man ran the Hatch Shell for 20+ years and I was always down there with him when I was growing up. Great bunch of guys and gals out of the Lower and Upper Basins that put up with my nosy little punk ass! Got some great stories about some of them too.........


----------

